# gmod and css connection problems



## wakka100 (Jul 8, 2010)

i have recently brought gmod and css for steam. when i play the game offline everything works fine. however when i try to play online i keep disconnecting from the server every minute or so. my ping is not that high at around 45. i use bt for my provider and have a bt business hub. i also have Norton 360 installed on my computer. can someone please help?


----------



## Elvenleader3 (Jan 1, 2010)

Hey wakka100 and welcome to TSF.

Try temporarily disabling Norton and see if it works.


----------



## wakka100 (Jul 8, 2010)

ive disabled Norton but the problem still persists is there any other tips u could give me


----------



## Edfake (Jul 11, 2010)

hello! i had a similar problem once, what is the exact error you get when you disconnect?


----------



## wakka100 (Jul 8, 2010)

"warning connection error, disconnect in :" and seconds counting down from 30 in the top left corner of the screen. after around 10 seconds the game goes back to normal


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Hey mate,

It sounds like you have a dodgy internet connection. The connection error thing is when you get disconnected from a server (lagged out, lost connection or server shutting down are the usual causes) but in your case, it would be the lost connection or lagged out as it is multiple servers and multiple games.

How do you connect to your router? Wireless or via Ethernet cable?

Cheers,
Redeye


----------



## wakka100 (Jul 8, 2010)

wireless, its around 3 metres from my computer in the next room but i cant move it because my dad has it all wired up


----------



## Elvenleader3 (Jan 1, 2010)

Can you take a speed test and post your speeds here?


----------



## wakka100 (Jul 8, 2010)




----------

